# DIY Filter - Advice?



## AndyL (Aug 1, 2010)

Well part of the reason for signing up here - was to ask this question so lets git'r'dun...

Not thrilled with the buon vino minijet I borrow from the wine store.... Filters are expensive, makes a big mess - and lets not discuss the maintenance (or lack thereof with the loaner) - the one I borrowed made me sick - spent a good 3 hours cleaning it before I was willing to put wine through it...

Google reveals some discussion about using one of the 2-3 pack "whole home" style sediment filters like:






Just wondering - what do you guys suggest, filters for these are available in 30,10,7,5,2,1 micron sizing... They're cheap like borscht (my local canadian tire sells the sediment filters for about 4$ each)

Peristatic pumps can be found fairly cheaply - so thinking of using that to provide the 'push' for the filters...


----------



## Tom (Aug 1, 2010)

welcome,

You must have done something wrong as I never had a problem with mine. Filters are CHEAP here in the states and in Canada. No way does it take 3 hours to clean it.
Its a great product. Good chance you put the filters in wrong. Give it another chance.
Remember not suggested for ONE gallon batches (that makes it pricy). I have done 12 gallons with a #2 filters and still worked.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 1, 2010)

I use an vacuum pump and have been meaning to build this very system but havent yet but a guy on here uses this set u now and then and says it works fine.


----------



## AndyL (Aug 1, 2010)

Takes 3 hours when you look at those plates and they're caked with what appeared to be years of sediment all those little ridges etc were literally flush... Literally took 30-40mins per plate with the toothbrush / soaks to clean them... Maybe it's just my local store & the loaner scenario - but they hit me 35$ for a set of filter pads... 

Got a few smaller vacuum pumps for automotive use - hadn't thought of that option - does make sense probably a lot faster than the peristatic pump too; that was one thing that was bugging me - they're pretty slow...


----------



## Tom (Aug 1, 2010)

1st he took advantage of you if it was the bon vino mini-jet filter. I can get filters (3 in a pac and you need 3) for 3-5 dollars.
2nd HE should have rented it to you clean.
http://www.musca.com/store/cat52_1.htm
Does it look like this?


----------



## AndyL (Aug 1, 2010)

http://www.musca.com/store/item601.htm <- that is the one...

If you can't say anything nice  and I'll leave it at that  Yes I need to go hunt around for some other stores in the nearby vicinity - noticed there's one by my work on the map - will have to stop by and take a look...


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 1, 2010)

Andy, I don't know where you're from but I live in the states and bought mine from the same place as Tom. The filters and pads are dirt cheap there. I would let the owner of the shop you rented tht from how you feel, and if you don't feel bad let them know how Tom and I feel. You were taken advantage of. Don't go back.

The one you propose to build is good. You really only need one canister unless the rine you're filtering is full of sediment. Most of us rack of the sediment and then filter to polish the wine. I agree with Wade the best way to do this is with a vacuum pump.


----------



## AndyL (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh I'll be making my feelings about how they treat newbies very clear to them; I already have on some issues - didn't realize how cheap those filter pads are though... Once I find a shop I like better - I'll be making sure I get some comments on the google reviews and BBB website


----------



## Luc (Aug 2, 2010)

Consider NOT filtering your wine.

I have never ever filtered my wines and I have never used any fining agents.

Time clears all my wines beautifully, for an example look here:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2009/06/uit-je-oren-in-de-wijn-parsley-wine.html

Luc


----------



## JohnT (Aug 2, 2010)

Andyl, 

Welcome!

A few thoughts!

1) I have a Super-Jet bon vino. This is a bigger unit and my supplier sells a kit of 3 pads for about $6. You were definately ripped off. My thinking is that might include rental charges for the machine?

2) Buy one if you want to. I find that in buying new, and a simple cleaning after each use, the filter unit stays very clean. Remember, renters do not care about equipment. 

3) Like said before, there are alternatives to filtering. It depends on the amount you are producing. You can try a fining agent (bentenite, gelatin, or egg whites. You can also try cold racking (put wine in the fridge for a week or so, then rack.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 2, 2010)

I use that setup for filtering a lot of wine (the whole house filters). That filter configuration would be fine for very dirty water or wine, but is too course for wine. I use a 5 micron filter and then a number one, unless I am trying to semi-sterile filter a white and then I use a .45 micron or smaller filter. You can get several carboys through a single filter unless it is still to dirty to be filtering. Give it a try. I use a vacumn pump to draw the wine through the filters and they flow very well.


----------



## BettyJ (Aug 2, 2010)

Dear Luc
I'm with you - have tried filtering machines (hand pumped), but I think the best is just time.... I do use clarifying agents on some that are stubborn to clear. Hate the sediment that sometimes builds up (even after 2 yrs or so), so I tell everyone that fruit wines need to be enjoyed early. The hard core people want to age them, in which case I tell them to use coffee filters (like we do with expensive ports LOL)


----------



## BettyJ (Aug 2, 2010)

Did I mention I am drinking my port from > 1 yr ago. there are chunks in the bottom, but the flavor is crazy good


----------



## AndyL (Aug 11, 2010)

Well, decided I'm going to go a completely different direction with the filter now... Decided last night to use one of my aquarium tools - a 25 micron filter bag; to do some primary filtering while moving from primary to secondary with my skeeter pees... 

Just got off the phone with the local distributor
http://www.fsifilters.com/products.php?prod_id=4

I've been using these for years in the aquarium, love them to death... Thinking I'm going to order a bunch of 1micron polypropylene micro fiber bags - reuseable/washable, and they're cheaper than a set of pads for the minijet; pretty much same cost as the filter for the whole house canister filters - but easier to handle...


----------



## Wade E (Aug 11, 2010)

Now that looks like a good idea and from the looks of that site they also have sterile filters if you want to cold stabilize your wine before it finishes fermenting to leave your wine with residual sugar and filter out the yeast leaving your wine sweet without the chance of re fermentation.Thanks for the linky! Do these bags fit into a standard whole house filter case?


----------



## AndyL (Aug 11, 2010)

no - the ones I typically use are the type 4's - they have a 4" plastic rim - from experience last night, was easy to just stuff one down into the carboy, with the plastic cap over the top - and then feed the syphon line into the bag - had no problem keeping up to the syphon. But that was 25micron - not sure how fast the 1microns will flow... 

Noticed they had some .50's on another site - at 5$ each, that's down into the sterile filtering range.
http://www.filtersource.com/store/l...dCategory=28&gclid=CKHjqZbbsqMCFRkBiQodehhT5g


----------



## AndyL (Aug 11, 2010)

Just so y'all see what I'm doing... This is one of my 4x12" 25micron - basically use the back end of the spoon to stuff it down into the carboy, then slide the end of the syphon hose into the bag... Simple as pie.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 11, 2010)

The only thing with doing it that way is you are exposing your wine to lots of 02 at that time.


----------



## AndyL (Aug 11, 2010)

Yup, that could be a problem - there's the 32" long version that'd hit the bottom of the carboy - and would flow 180gph - no different than racking it in that case.

Edit - for that matter, inside out in the carboy you're filtering from - would even be more efficient - as the filtered material would have a place to go other than just filling the sock...


----------



## Wade E (Aug 11, 2010)

Much better option!


----------

